# Indicator Holder For Quill?



## gb1551 (Dec 16, 2015)

Does anyone know if this DIAL TEST INDICATOR QUILL HOLDER for BRIDGEPORT MILL will work on my MP932 mill?

The clamping dia is 1 7/8". I believe the spindle dia on a MP932 is smaller.


----------



## Holescreek (Dec 16, 2015)

Make a spacer and screw it into the side opposite the thumbscrew.


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 16, 2015)

it should work, as I modified one to use a Noga arm, and it works perfectly on my PM-940.
http://www.dans-hobbies.com/2015/11/02/a-noga-indicol-hybrid/


----------



## gb1551 (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for your comments. I like Dan's modified Noga arm. I never thought about a spacer, maybe I will glue it on.


----------



## Bray D (Dec 16, 2015)

Just throwing out another confirmation that it'll work. I have a 1 7/8" capacity SPI and it fits nicely on my 932M.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 16, 2015)

Well you have a mill. That would be a simple, fun project to make sized to your quill.


----------



## gb1551 (Dec 17, 2015)

Good point


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey, that looks familiar Dan.  I did the same thing for my Noga.  Didn't care for the stem style they had available becuase I didn't want to always have to pull our whatever tooling was in the quill.

Nice job.

Mike.


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 17, 2015)

zmotorsports said:


> Nice job.



Thanks Mike!


----------



## kf4zht (Dec 18, 2015)

I have that one and it fits my 727. It is pretty shaky in the joints, I think I am going to reuse the mount point and make new arms


----------



## rherrell (Dec 18, 2015)

I did mine a little different. While the original clamp probably would have worked I decided to make a reducer...
	

		
			
		

		
	

















I bored a piece of aluminum to match the spindle diameter and then cut it in half and bolted it to the clamp... it ain't pretty but it works!!

For my "mini" Noga I use that plate you see in the photos, for my "regular" Noga I just drilled and tapped the original clamp.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 18, 2015)

That turned out nice.

Here is how I did mine.

I started the adapter with a 30-degree taper which will reside in the Indicol spindle mount.





I then tapped 6mmx1.0 threads into the adapter and threaded a rod to be used with a knurled thumbnut.





Threading the stud.





Stud threaded.





Adapter, stud, small taper and knurled thumbnut shown.





I then moved over to the milling machine and installed the adapter into a collet block to machine the flat on the adapter and to drill/tap the 5mmx.8 hole.





Adapter completed and installed into the Indicol spindle mount bracket.





NOGA NF61003 removed from the magnetic base and threaded onto the adapter and Indicol mount.





Installed on spindle and tested. 





Mike.


----------

